# Verkaufe PC-Spiele, DVDs, Sci-Fi-Bücher und PC-Hardware



## TinoZeros (23. November 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe PC-Spiele, DVDs, Sci-Fi-Bücher und PC-Hardware*

was willst für System Shock 2+Planescape Torment?wie ist der Zustand?


----------



## flipflop (24. November 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe PC-Spiele, DVDs, Sci-Fi-Bücher und PC-Hardware*

Servus,



> Shadowrun 1 - 6
> Shadowrun 7 - 12
> Shadowrun 13 - 18


 
 Sind die Bücher einigermaßen gut erhalten?
 Was stellst Du Dir denn preislich in etwa vor?

 Sollten wir uns einig werden, würde ich evtl. auch


> Edna bricht aus


 dazunehmen.

 Danke und Gruß,
 flipflop


----------



## TAPO (24. November 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe PC-Spiele, DVDs, Sci-Fi-Bücher und PC-Hardware*

*PC-Spiele:
*Warcraft II Tides of Darkness + Beyond the Dark Portal
 Star Trek - Away Team
*
 PC-Spiele ohne Karton/Box im Jewelcase (keine HEFT-CDs!):
*Mech Commander
 Mechwarrior 2 Mercenaries
 Mechwarrior 2

*DVDs:*
 Band of Brothers Metallbox
 Black Hawk Down (Special Edition) 2 DVDs
 Braveheart (Special Edition) Steelbook 2 DVDs

 Hi,
 was möchtest du für das oben genannte zusammen als DHL-Paket/Päckchen haben?

 und ich hätte gerne mehr Informationen zu:
 Samsung SyncMaster 245B Plus
 (Alter, Rechnung, Zustand, Pixelfehler, Preisvorstellung)

 Gruß Tapo


----------



## TAPO (26. November 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe PC-Spiele, DVDs, Sci-Fi-Bücher und PC-Hardware*

kein Pronlem


----------



## kiaro (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe PC-Spiele, DVDs, Sci-Fi-Bücher und PC-Hardware*

Habe an

 Der Herr der Ringe (Special Extended DVD Edition)
 Tombstone (Selten!)

 Aber...
 1. Ist Tombstone die Wrestling-DVD des Undertakers?
 2. Was ist an Herr der Ringe so besonders?


----------



## Martinroessler (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe PC-Spiele, DVDs, Sci-Fi-Bücher und PC-Hardware*

Bekommst gleich ne PM von mir wegen Aquanox 2


----------



## TAPO (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verkaufe PC-Spiele, DVDs, Sci-Fi-Bücher und PC-Hardware*

HiHo, ich mal wieder^^

 Was hättest du denn gerne für diese hier?
_Jagdfieber
 Flutsch und weg
 Ab durch die Hecke
 Walt Disney Dumbo
 Walt Disney Pinocchio
 Walt Disney Bernard & Bianca
 Walt Disney Bernard & Bianca 2
 Walt Disney Taran un der Zauberkessel
 Walt Disney Oliver & Co
 Walt Disney Mulan
 Walt Disney Tarzan
 Walt Disney Ein Königreich für ein Lama
 Walt Disney Das Dschungelbuch
 Walt Disney Das Dschungelbuch 2
 Walt Disney Der König der Löwen
 Walt Disney Atlantis
 Walt Disney Lilo & Stitch
 Walt Disney Dinosaurier
 Walt Disney Aladdin
 Walt Disney Toy Story
 Walt Disney Toy Story 2
 Walt Disney Das große Krabbeln
 Walt Disney Die Monster AG
 Walt Disney Findet Nemo
 Walt Disney Die Unglaublichen
 Walt Disney Cars
 Ice Age (Steelbox)
 Ice Age 2 (Steelbox)
_
 Mfg Tapo


----------



## TAPO (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Verkaufe PC-Spiele, DVDs, Sci-Fi-Bücher und PC-Hardware*

_Walt Disney Dumbo
 Walt Disney Pinocchio
 Walt Disney Bernard & Bianca
 Walt Disney Bernard & Bianca 2
 Walt Disney Taran und der Zauberkessel
 Walt Disney Mulan
 Walt Disney Tarzan
 Walt Disney Ein Königreich für ein Lama
 Walt Disney Das Dschungelbuch
 Walt Disney Das Dschungelbuch 2
 Walt Disney Lilo & Stitch
 Walt Disney Toy Story
 Walt Disney Toy Story 2
 Walt Disney Die Monster AG
 Walt Disney Findet Nemo

_hmm, für diese 15 Filme 70€ inkl. DHL ?


----------

